

Why Google+ Could Be Hurt by Google Buzz and Google Wave - besvinick
http://ventureminded.me/post/7042095499/google-more-like-google

======
besvinick
Seems like nothing in Google+ is original, simply a mash-up of other social
media services that already exist.

~~~
nextparadigms
And touchscreen phones with browsers and apps existed before iPhone, too. And
Facebook was just another social network.

Watch the video below. It might help you realize how "new" stuff is actually
created.

[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110622/13344514806/everyt...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110622/13344514806/everything-
is-remix-invention-edition.shtml)

